# Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 - Swissvaxed:-)



## Brynjar

Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4










The Lamborghini LP 560-4 is not the average car when it comes to paint work. As many of you might know the Lambo is being produced in Italy in the city called Sant'Agata Bolognese. Here were the cars are made, but not where the paintings done.

All of their cars are transported about 22 miles north east to the village of Mirandola. Here the cars are prepared for a special 250 hour paint job
The paint process is being carried out by two painters, where one does the inside of panels and the other the exterior. (The paint film is just as thick on the inside as outside). After painting the car a (up to) 50 hour polish session are carried out to avoid orange peeling and to get a perfect finish.

That was today's history lesion. Now let's click on the movie below


Intro:





The proud owner stopped by the weekend before to receive a little wash and to make the final arrangements prior to the detail:









Then the lambo was back again:



























Have to admit that I spent quite a while just looking at the car when I received it. The car is in daily use by the owner, which is very good in my opinion:









Some areas of the car have received a layer of clear film to avoid rock chips.. Here you see some rubber leftovers on the rear fender:



























Forgot to ask about the lap time???:


















P21S:









P21 was left on for about 10 minutes or so. This is the old and good version of P21 with an unmistakable smell to it:









CG Bug remover 1:1. Half of the hood and the entire front fender are covered with clear film. The bugs seem to love it:


















"In-action-shot":


















Maxi Suds II:



























Should have had some clear film on this corner to:









SV Car bath:



























License plates sprayed down with CG Bug remover:









SV Yellow clay (clear film was not clayed):









Drying of:









Here you see our 321 stage washing program:





Also received some visitors inspecting that everything was done by the book;-) Since large areas of the car already had clear film, we decided to put some on the rest of it  :









Just have to find the heating gun:


















Or a scalpel:









This is a "fish hook" scalpel which is shaped to cut safely. Often used in body shops:









Masking up:


















The convertible was soaked in water:









Some spots received some extra treatment with a mild mixture of CG green clean on a soft brush:









The water was then sucked up with the Foma combivac:




































SV Lotus Neutralizer was carefully worked in the fabric:









Rinsing again with water, combivac, water and combivac again:


















After an hour the convertible was completely dry and ready for the final treatment:









SV Lotus was pored over in to a mixing bottle and applied form a 25-30 cm distance until the entire convertible was covered:


















That should work:









Wheels off. Not the normal log nuts but oversized torx actually:


















P21S again:









3M GPAC:


















Some spots received a couple of sprays with Mac 124 Prickbort:









The rims were all clean now but it felt very correct to give them a two stage machine polish at this stage:









SV Wheel cleaning kit used here.









3M Extra Fine with yellow 3M pad:



























Then one round with Cleaner Fluid Pro with the Porter Cable:









The arches needed some treatment to:


















Degreasing, rinsing, brush, rinsing, drying and CG Bare Bones:









Calipers were treated with Cleaner fluid regular and.....:









Autobahn:




































Lug nuts also received the full SV treatment:




































Recommend you take a look at this little vid that sums up day one:





Started out with 3M EF on a yellow pad to extract the pollution out of the clear film. The pad was changed regally as it got dirty from the contamination. Claying the film was not an option:









The Porter Cable was switched out with the stronger Flex with forced rotation:



























After one round of Scholl S03Gold on orange pad, followed by 3M EF on yellow pad:



























The carbon details as the engine cover was treated very carefully. Note the piece of tape on the side. Used to mark the areas where the first stage did not remove all of the defects (did these areas with rotary afterwards).




































Relaxing and polishing at the same time:


















This black solid paint was history softest paint ever. Microfiber micro swirled, and 3M EF created holo heaven.. Spent about half an hour on just this one to get it somewhat ok:


















LED light for inspection:









Back hurts now:



























Then the paint got one round of Scholl S30 and CFP in the end.. Then this pot of SV found it's way to us:









Interior Carbon details received one layer of SV Crystal Rock:



























A little vid of the polishing:
UK/US version:





Same video for viewers from Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Malaysia, Norway, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Sweden, Thailand, Venezuela with best regards from Sony Music





The interior was lovely with thick floor mats, carbon details, leather and alcantara:









Vacuumed and alcantara cleaned:









Leather milk:









Cleaner fluid:









Mats rinsed with CG Green clean and combivac:









Suggest that the owner by a new one of this for the next time.. A little bit off line here:









Way past midnight and time to get home for some sleep:


















Delivery day and still a few details remaining before the car were ready. Door mats treated with Nanolotus:









Paint sprayed down with Quick finish and dried (to remove carnauba sweating):













































SV Devine:













































Exhaust needed some to:









After a quick round it was good as new:









Engine and the surrounding areas were cleaned with Megs APC followed by Megs Ultimate compound by hand, cleaner fluid and Crystal Rock. Plastic trim treated with SV Protection Matt:









Some new washing gear for the owner:


















That was almost it. Just have to say thanks for watching and hope you enjoyed the detail:












































































































































Thanks for watching!


----------



## nsanity

Amazing!


----------



## nam1989

good job guys


----------



## -Aid-

Well crashed my laptop the 1st time i tryed to load it but what a detail amazing work guys ....


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Amazing car and detail :thumb: The videos make a nice addition to the write up - especially loved to hear the engine rev :argie:


----------



## mlgt

Top notch job, enjoyed the videos


----------



## Deep blue

Great write up indeed:thumb:


----------



## tim

Awesome Brynjar, your writeups are always a pleasure to read! 

The Lambo isn't bad either


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Wow what a write up. I really enjoyed it, thanks for sharing. Great work on a beautiful car, this is worth subscribing to.


----------



## sunilbass

great work guys!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Awesome detail, Love the colour.


----------



## Simonhi

Amazing, really takes the level of detail to the nth degree. 

Cheers, 

Si.


----------



## thejagtech

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## SimonW

Outstanding! Keep up the good work guys

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Facebook
Website


----------



## Dtfrith

always enjoy your write ups and this one is no exception. amazing work


----------



## Has390

great job!


----------



## Sharpy

Simply gorgeous and Fantastic Work!


----------



## swest0223

That was awesome! I'd like to know though, where can I get one of those Swissvax buckets? I have the collapsable one, but ironically, it keeps collapsing on me when in use, and I'm looking for something much sturdier.


----------



## c16rkc

I enjoyed reading that!!!!

Your english is amazing, as is your detailing!!

Fantastic write up to go with breathtaking pictures and excellent videos...

What a car and what a fantastic job you guys did!!


----------



## andye

Fantastic.................loved the vids, great touch :thumb:

Now, how to get my Orange that good looking


----------



## Saqib200

Looks realy good, loads of attention to detail.


----------



## Brynjar

Thank you very much for all of the nice comments Really makes the time spent on write-ups worth the while.



swest0223 said:


> I'd like to know though, where can I get one of those Swissvax buckets? I have the collapsable one, but ironically, it keeps collapsing on me when in use, and I'm looking for something much sturdier.


The permanent collapsing is well known.. lol..
These buckets are only sold through SV Norway. They bought it in a bulc with around 200+ buckets or so, but don't know if they have anyone left. They come in black&white.. You could try to send an email to them and ask: [email protected]


----------



## ashman

Got to say that your write ups are possibly the best around. Shows off your skills to the max. Brilliant detail, look forward to another write up soon.


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellente work guys :thumb:

Mario


----------



## dsms

The dreadful rock hard paint!!! Excellent work, very thorough!


----------



## Auto Detox

Awesome, enjoyed that mate

Baz


----------



## Brynjar

ashman said:


> Got to say that your write ups are possibly the best around. Shows off your skills to the max. Brilliant detail, look forward to another write up soon.


In a little slow period now with a lot of "normal" work, but will try to squeeze in a couple within the next few weeks



Eurogloss said:


> Excellente work guys :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Gracias



dsms said:


> The dreadful rock hard paint!!! Excellent work, very thorough!


Would not go as far as calling this paint dradful And thank you Dave



Auto Detox said:


> Awesome, enjoyed that mate
> 
> Baz


Thank you Baz


----------



## Andy.

Top class work going on there, owner was undoubtedly well impressed, the SV kit for the owner is a nice touch as well.


----------



## Brynjar

Andy. said:


> Top class work going on there, owner was undoubtedly well impressed, the SV kit for the owner is a nice touch as well.


Cheers The owner was very pleased with the result.. The car is just 4 months old, but don't think it hurts with a protective layer of SV Devine


----------



## raitkens83

Great work and amazing car.


----------



## WHIZZER

Great work as always - really in depth review


----------



## Dgioconto

Very great work guys!


----------



## Bill58

Great work!


----------



## Brynjar

Great to hear from all of you guys;-)


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, that is just incredible!! :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

Cheers, nice to hear


----------



## sulla

Lookin great


----------



## Brynjar

Cheers


----------



## 3976

Wonderful write up, really detailed, love it!


----------



## Alex S

Brynjar said:


> All of their cars are transported about 22 miles north east to the village of Mirandola. Here the cars are prepared for a special 250 hour paint job
> The paint process is being carried out by two painters, where one does the inside of panels and the other the exterior. (The paint film is just as thick on the inside as outside). After painting the car a (up to) 50 hour polish session are carried out to avoid orange peeling and to get a perfect finish.
> 
> That was today's history lesion. Now let's click on the movie below:-


Nice work you do there in Norway!

However you need to check your sources for credibility. A quick math reveals:

250 hour paint job per car. With 8 hour work day, that's in excess of 30 days spent on a single vehicle. No weekends, no holidays. And that makes it only 12 cars per year. Last time I checked Lamborghini were making about 1,500 cars per annum (here and here). So not "all of their cars" are getting transported to be worked on by only two people. Most likely you've been misinformed.

Not picking on you, just finding figures hard to believe.


----------



## GlynRS2

A superb detail on a stunning car


----------



## horned yo

amazing work


----------



## sammatty

I think you will find that there are quite alot of painters, just that 2 work on each car.
:thumb:


Alex S said:


> Nice work you do there in Norway!
> 
> However you need to check your sources for credibility. A quick math reveals:
> 
> 250 hour paint job per car. With 8 hour work day, that's in excess of 30 days spent on a single vehicle. No weekends, no holidays. And that makes it only 12 cars per year. Last time I checked Lamborghini were making about 1,500 cars per annum (here and here). So not "all of their cars" are getting transported to be worked on by only two people. Most likely you've been misinformed.
> 
> Not picking on you, just finding figures hard to believe.


----------



## Alex S

sammatty said:


> I think you will find that there are quite alot of painters, just that 2 work on each car.
> :thumb:


Oh, I bet there is quite a few of them! But not with the paint work hours quoted by the OP.

With 250 hours rate Lambo would need to employ (employ, not outsource, otherwise I doubt it would be cost effective and could guarantee the same quality from car to car) at least 125 x 2 = 250 painters.

Which is nonsense as Lambo only employs about 500-ish people.

Half of them cannot be painters, can they?


----------



## cheffi

Brynjar said:


> Same video for viewers from Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Denmark, Finland, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Malaysia, Norway, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Sweden, Thailand, Venezuela with best regards from Sony Music
> YouTube- Lamborghini Polishing1


nope, dosen't work in germany 

but nice work as usual


----------



## Brynjar

Alex S said:


> Oh, I bet there is quite a few of them! But not with the paint work hours quoted by the OP.
> 
> With 250 hours rate Lambo would need to employ (employ, not outsource, otherwise I doubt it would be cost effective and could guarantee the same quality from car to car) at least 125 x 2 = 250 painters.
> 
> Which is nonsense as Lambo only employs about 500-ish people.
> 
> Half of them cannot be painters, can they?


This link might clarify: the-paint-job
The 250 hour is not just painting, but also preparing the body for paint, adjusting, wetsanding and buffing afterwards


----------



## Alex S

Brynjar said:


> This link might clarify: the-paint-job
> The 250 hour is not just painting, but also preparing the body for paint, adjusting, wetsanding and buffing afterwards


Good link, thanks. Still I didn't hear in the video anything about 250 hour job. However it says at 1:26 that shop paints 2.7 cars a day. Which make more sense and correlates with the number of cars I quoted earlier. 3 cars a day makes it about 90 a months and is about 1,080 a year.


----------



## Brynjar

No, but i watched the full version on Nathional geo where they told it in the end..


----------



## n_d_fox

Superb results and as ever a very entertaining and detailed write up... hats off to you guys !

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice work.... hope the "321 Step Detail" is a joke! You counted 39steps just to let the foam soak, and 10 steps to take pictures. :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

BTW: Love the wheels


----------



## Brynjar

n_d_fox said:


> Superb results and as ever a very entertaining and detailed write up... hats off to you guys !
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers, nice to hear.. also about the hat



-Mat- said:


> Nice work.... hope the "321 Step Detail" is a joke! You counted 39steps just to let the foam soak, and 10 steps to take pictures. :lol:





-Mat- said:


> BTW: Love the wheels


And the winner is........... Mat
lol, you're the first one to mention it, congrats... and yes it's just a joke...


----------



## mk2jon

Top notch job,great close-up photos


----------



## Brynjar

Thanks mate Very nice to hear!


----------



## kevepsi

you and baker21 should get together :thumb:


----------



## kevepsi

great job :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

kevepsi said:


> you and baker21 should get together :thumb:


ok, why?


kevepsi said:


> great job :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## ben-150

Wow very nice work.

A frgae I once, what have you taken for a mixture with Snow Foam, the foam is so beautiful full?

Greetings Oliver


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work!


----------



## JBirchy

Great job on a beautiful colour! Love the videos


----------



## "SkY"

great job:thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

ben-150 said:


> Wow very nice work.
> 
> A frgae I once, what have you taken for a mixture with Snow Foam, the foam is so beautiful full?
> 
> Greetings Oliver


It's important to have thick foam.. lol.. I believe it was maxi suds II i used there in a rather exclusive mixing ratio



Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work!


Thanks



JBirchy said:


> Great job on a beautiful colour! Love the videos


Cool, much appreciated



"SkY" said:


> great job:thumb:


Cheers


----------



## AcN

One of the best write-up i've read so far ! :thumb:

Great job  But, is it orange peel we see on the top-back of the car ? (where the fabric top lies)

What's the song on the intro video ? (the instrumental one )


----------



## gargreen7

mental!


----------



## Brooklands

Amazing! I only wish I had the technique, products and the time.......mind you I'm not sure my 9000 could look quite that good, sadly.....


----------



## Dannymct

Coolio. Great write up and fantastic results lad:thumb:


----------



## squashy1990

always love your write ups! awesome job


----------



## Nanolex

Once again a truly outsanding job! Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## civicnz

Incredible!
I love your post.

Thanks, and hope to see many like this.

Greetings.


----------



## s3 rav

Stunning work!


----------



## Shogun

what have you used for the exhaust tips ?


----------



## mcowey2000

I'm not jealous at all.......oh wait a minute, yes I am..


----------



## Brynjar

Thank you for all the comments guys.. Funny to see this thread still living..



AcN said:


> One of the best write-up i've read so far ! :thumb:
> 
> Great job  But, is it orange peel we see on the top-back of the car ? (where the fabric top lies)
> 
> What's the song on the intro video ? (the instrumental one )


I found on spot of orange peel on the car.. Will have to remove that when it comes back in the spring.

The intro song is a instrumental metallica song..



Shogun said:


> what have you used for the exhaust tips ?


It's called "Autosol" metal polish. After that Swissvax cleaner fluid and autobahn wax.


----------



## AcN

Thanks 

I'm probably the only metalhead not listening to Metallica then lol...
Looking forward to your orange peel removal this spring then !!


----------

